# STOLEN SADDLES LOSTOCK BOLTON



## wanderer (18 October 2007)

some horrible scum bag has been on our yard last night 17th oct and stolen 4 saddles and various other items namely a 16" sabre saddle brown with saftey irons and black numnah a 17" kensington brown saddle with leathers and irons &amp; 2 pony saddles. PLEASE PLEASE CONTACT ME IF YOU GET OFFERD THESE ITEMS. you wouldnt like this done to you. people in the area be on the lookout.


----------



## Baggybreeches (18 October 2007)

I dont know if Clitheroe is on at the weekend, but it might be worth a trip to see if they turn up, also worth ringing round any saddlers/tack shops in the area (25 mile radius). Happened to me years ago on a yard, only thing I was left with was my bridle, because I forgot to put it away, it was hanging up by my stable!


----------



## henryhorn (18 October 2007)

Go on ebay and add the items to favourite searches, that way anyone putting them on there even in a few months' time will not escape you being able to check them..Ebay sends you an email every time the item appears on their site.
I hate thieves having suffered several break ins when I lived Up North, eventually we wired the electric mains fencer to the door and window frame.. They only ever tried it once after that, and although the Police knew they turned a blind eye.
thieves often return in around a month when you have replaced all the stolen stuff, if you buy a rape alarm and use a thin fishing line to fasten to the removable pin, then every night wrap it round the door/window then threard it through to a nail, it will go off when they are opened unless unhooked from the outside. 
It saved my tack when they returned and gave them a hell of a fright I should think..


----------



## Baggybreeches (18 October 2007)

Hmm I like the idea of the electric tape. We were burgled in JUne, but my OH ( a well built chap 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) was in training for a Triathlon and caught both culprits after a sprint over the fields at the back, he handed them over and told the police that next time he would be detaining them as hostages, to work off their debt to society! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I was less restrained and told them I would break their ******* necks if I caught them in our road again!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (19 October 2007)

Was any of the stolen tack security marked?


----------



## wanderer (20 October 2007)

none of the auctions are on with the foot and mouth tho are they
i have done that on ebay but i dont think they would be so silly to have a tracing address.
but you never know the cheek of these low life scum do you.
no none of the item were security marked plus the lady who owns the tack didnt have it coverd on the insurance, she has lost everything and not got the money as yet to replace them. she and her children are heartbroken.


----------



## wanderer (20 October 2007)

the problem on our yard we have a lot of little children and they come at all different times and as you know kids mess, i wouldnt want to electricute 1 of them. so the tape would be a no-no for us


----------



## brighteyes (21 October 2007)

You won't electrocute them - just give them a nasty shock.


----------

